# Announcing -Big Scary Tradeshow Bingo at Transworld!



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The Big Scary Show, in conjunction with Decimated Designs, announces our inaugural Big Scary Tradeshow Bingo Game. All you need to do is pick up a card at either the Decimated Designs booth (227) or the Big Scary Show's booth (1343), complete the tasks, and return it to booth 227 by 5:00pm Saturday. All completed entries will be put into a drawing for a VERY cool prize, courtesy of Decimated Designs.

Or you can print out a copy of the entry cards here: http://www.bigscaryshow.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Transworld-Bingo.pdf and start planning how to win. Have fun and a big "Thank You" to Bobby from Decimated Designs for providing us with this great prize.

There's also an opportunity to get an extra entry in the Big Scary Show's Gruesome Giveaway for the month of April.

Good Luck.


----------

